# Omni's Summer Reading Challenge!



## Omni (May 28, 2006)

I've made it a summer goal to read atleast one book a week this summer. Anyone who's interested, feel free to keep track of the books you've read in this thread.

Books Read
Cell by Stephen King

Currently Reading: Jackdaws by Ken Follett


----------



## hazel_baby (Jun 12, 2006)

hmm..i should so do that.....great idea you have there. so how was that book, Cell by Stephen King? how long did it take you to read it?


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (Jun 12, 2006)

I prefer quality over quantity.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 12, 2006)

Ilan Bouchard said:
			
		

> I prefer quality over quantity.


That has all the markings of an excuse. :wink:

I'll attempt it myself.


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (Jun 12, 2006)

Achilles said:
			
		

> That has all the markings of an excuse. :wink:


Well yes.  But I stand by it.


----------



## hazel_baby (Jun 13, 2006)

dude, most books are good quality or else they wouldn't get published...


----------



## Achilles (Jun 13, 2006)

hazel_baby said:
			
		

> dude, most books are good quality or else they wouldn't get published...


You'd be surprised.


----------



## Deleted member 14306 (Jun 13, 2006)

A week is too much - some people like to go outside once in awhile.

If you need a recommendation check out "The Good Earth" by Pearl S. Buck, I'm almost done with it.


----------



## Mungye (Jun 13, 2006)

One ENTIRE book a week? I am seriously impressed. I hardly have time to sleep, but I'll give it a whirl. Of course I will be looking for interesting books of twelve pages or less!!


----------



## Omni (Jun 30, 2006)

Yeah, that goal exploded in my face. I got two books into it and got hit by....just about everything. I've been so busy! Well, hopefully I can start picking it back up.


----------



## Addison (Jul 1, 2006)

> dude, most books are good quality or else they wouldn't get published...


 
I am reminded of an essay by Samuel Johnson...

Yes, _that _one.


----------



## Hodge (Jul 1, 2006)

Bah. Fucking quick reply.


----------



## Hodge (Jul 1, 2006)

I double post because I deserve it.


----------



## Stewart (Jul 1, 2006)

Ilan Bouchard said:
			
		

> I prefer quality over quantity.



You know, it's possible to do both. The following is everything I've read this year, which is almost two books a week. I even had a period in April and May where I didn't pick up a book for six weeks.

49. _Revolutionary Road_, Richard Yates
48. _Spring Flowers, Spring Frost_, Ismail Kadare 
47. _Everyman_, Philip Roth 
46. _Amsterdam_, Ian McEwan 
45. _We_, Yevgeny Zamyatin 
44. _Bad News_, Edward St. Aubyn 
43. _Casino Royale_, Ian Fleming 
42. _One Day In The Life Of Ivan Denisovich, _Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn 
41. _Things Fall Apart_, Chinua Achebe 
40. _Animal Farm_, George Orwell  
39. _The Red Pony_, John Steinbeck  
38. _Whoever You Choose To Love_, Colette Paul
37. _Lolita_, Vladimir Nabokov 
--. _Independent People_, Halldór Laxness
36. _The Van_, Roddy Doyle 
35. _Oranges_, John McPhee  
34. _Rashōmon_, Ryūnosuke Akutagawa 
33. _Eleven Kinds Of Loneliness, _Richard Yates
 32. _Tortilla Flat_, John Steinbeck
 31. _Gilead_, Marilynne Robinson 
30. _The Old Man And The Sea_, Ernest Hemingway 
29. _The Snapper_, Roddy Doyle 
28. _Burning Bright_, John Steinbeck 
27. _The Moon Is Down_, John Steinbeck 
--. _Embers_, Sándor Márai 
26. _The Blind Owl_, Sadegh Hedayat 
25. _Giovanni's Room_, James Baldwin 
24. _The Atom Station_, Halldór Laxness 
23. _A Sweet Scent Of Death_, Guillermo Arriaga 
22. _The Commitments_, Roddy Doyle 
21. _The Story Of Mr Sommer_, Patrick Süskind 
20. _Earth And Ashes_, Atiq Rahimi 
19. _Tamburlaine Must Die_, Louise Welsh 
18. _Bonjour Tristesse_, Françoise Sagan 
17. _The Pearl_, John Steinbeck 
16. _The Outsider_, Albert Camus  
15. _Interpreter of Maladies_, Jhumpa Lahiri
14. _Atomised_, Michel Houellebecq 
13. _Paddy Clarke Ha Ha Ha_, Roddy Doyle  
12. _Never Mind_, Edward St. Aubyn 
11. _Loitering With Intent_, Muriel Spark 
10. _Weight_, Jeanette Winterson 
09. _Wait Until Spring, Bandini_, John Fante 
08._ Cold Spring Harbor_, Richard Yates  
07._ To A God Unknown_, John Steinbeck 
06. _Goodbye To Berlin_, Christopher Isherwood 
05. _The No 1 Ladies' Detective Agency_, Alexander McCall Smith 
04. _Flaubert's Parrot_, Julian Barnes 
03. _A Prayer For Owen Meany_, John Irving 
02. _The Sailor Who Fell From Grace With The Sea_, Yukio Mishima 
01. _Palindrome Hannah_, Michael Bailey


----------



## Nickie (Jul 1, 2006)

Only one book a week? I read more. Just for fun, I always have two books going (one at home, one in my handbag). Then for work I have to read various manuscripts; some good, some bad, some very good. I usually manage to read more than one manuscript a week.

Nickie


----------



## Glfralin (Jul 11, 2006)

I found some really unique poetry books in our small town library that were written by a former teacher of our little high school.  They are very earthy and what you might expect of a Nebraska poet.  

The poet is Edna May Klumpp.  And I'm not sure where you can find them, but they are small volumes and a quick read.


----------



## crash (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah, 62 for me so far this year, and I'm in class forty hours a week.  It's easy if you just bring a book with you everywhere you go.  Even if you just read for half an hour before bedtime, that's three and a half hours a week -- enough to finish a book, maybe two.  What's even more helpful is borrowing a bunch of books from the library and trying to finish them all before they're due back.


----------



## Carleone (Jul 12, 2006)

I always have two going at a time, one at work, the other at home.

So far I've only finished one this summer, which was Shaman's Crossing, by Robin Hobb.


----------



## Ruben (Jul 12, 2006)

> that's three and a half hours a week -- enough to finish a book, maybe two.


How fast do you friggin' read?! It takes me like 24 hours to read a book. Then again, I'm an exception, but still, 3.5 hours for a book!? (maybe *two*!)


----------



## Hodge (Jul 12, 2006)

I read about a page and a half, two pages a minute... Depending on the page size.


----------

